

An IDE is Not Enough (in response to LightTable) - tav
http://alarmingdevelopment.org/?p=680&src=gw

======
david927
"... so long as we are programming in descendants of assembly language we will
continue to program in descendants of text editors."

What a brilliant quote. Jon gets it in a way few people do.

